# 10 years old, 3x3 ~30seconds, Montreal, finding cubers



## ninjaST564 (Dec 19, 2020)

Any friend in Montreal? Lonely


----------



## Scollier (Dec 19, 2020)

Your search filter is extremely specific, but good luck!


----------



## Lilas ma (Dec 19, 2020)

Everything like u want but I'm not In Montreal


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

ninjaST564 said:


> Any friend in Montreal? Lonely


Welcome!


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 20, 2020)

im 10, but almost 11, and i average around 30 - 35, but im not in Montreal.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 20, 2020)

ninjaST564 said:


> Any friend in Montreal? Lonely


Im not in Montreal but im in Ottawa (2hrs from Montreal)


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Dec 20, 2020)

ninjaST564 said:


> Any friend in Montreal? Lonely


I have a friend in Montreal, but he’s not a cuber


----------



## ninjaST564 (Dec 21, 2020)

So many friends


----------



## qwr (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm not 10 and I'm not from Montreal but I average about 30 seconds. Does that count


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm not 10 and I am not from Montreal and I don't average 30 seconds. Does that count?


----------



## qwr (Dec 21, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I'm not 10 and I am not from Montreal and I don't average 30 seconds. Does that count?


but you are a cuber so it counts


----------



## benthecuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Im 11 and i average around 30 seconds and im a cuber but i live northern USA sooooooo. Does that count?


----------

